# Traveling gun for irrigation?



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

My brother has a opportunity to lease some gravity irrigated groun that doesn't irrigate very well. He is wondering if a traveling gun type system would be practical for lease ground. I thought I would ask you folks for your opinions. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I think if the field shape is right then maybe. I've looked into it for one of mine and it would take lots of runs. So flood is still how it is. Also I wonder if it would lay down crops. End guns on pivots can.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

What is the approx. dimensions of the field? Rectangular, square, Triangle? How many acres. You might look into a sideroll (wheel mover) system. As Teslan said, a large volume will lay down the crop. I'd lean more to a sideroll if it fits your operation. We use three of them. They can be nozzled (depending on your well/pump) to put on a good amount of water. They are a time consuming.

Downside is, you'll probably have a little more invested than a gun and on rented ground it would sure be an argument for me to look into a gun as far a labor to put up a sideroll. There are smaller types of guns that I've seen used that are around only about 4' tall.

How far away from Newell are you?

Troy


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am about eight miles from Newell. I will have to find out more information from my brother before I can answer those questions.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

Waterway64 said:


> I am about eight miles from Newell. I will have to find out more information from my brother before I can answer those questions.


The log you see in my picture came for Aker Woods there in Newell. (Actually from Lead) I've been up there getting logs about 3 times or so.

Troy


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I think if the field shape is right then maybe. I've looked into it for one of mine and it would take lots of runs. So flood is still how it is. Also I wonder if it would lay down crops. End guns on pivots can.


If knocking crops down either with an end gun or a traveler is a problem then the wrong restrictor disc is in the gun.


----------



## Eastwood (Feb 7, 2020)

Have one for sale if you end up wanting one.


----------

